# Hello from Vietnam



## esthermoon

Hi guys 
I'm Esther from Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam
I'm here just for fun and improving my bad English


----------



## MisterBeale

OMG. . .. Let me rephrase.  Oh my god.  You are so in the wrong place.


In other news.  Good luck with that.


----------



## Moonglow

esthermoon said:


> Hi guys
> I'm Esther from Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam
> I'm here just for fun and improving my bad English


Hello...


----------



## Dalia

Hello  and Welcome to this nice forum, i have a bad English to, i leave in France so to speak English i come here and i like it...the people are nice


----------



## Moonglow

Don't listen to Mr. Beale, this is him in his spare time....(He's a little nutz)


----------



## Hugo Furst

Doubt you'll be able to improve your English here, unless you want to learn a lot of four letter words.

But, have fun.


----------



## MarathonMike

Hello, enjoy yourself. Your English swear words will improve dramatically, I'm sure.


----------



## DarkFury

*Welcome.*


----------



## Two Thumbs

esthermoon said:


> Hi guys
> I'm Esther from Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam
> I'm here just for fun and improving my bad English




Have fun and try not to take this place to seriously.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Chao Anh.


----------



## esthermoon

Thank you guys


----------



## esthermoon

Dalia said:


> Hello  and Welcome to this nice forum, i have a bad English to, i leave in France so to speak English i come here and i like it...the people are nice


but your English is better than mine, I'm pretty sure! because your first language is similar to English... 
Vietnamese is so different from English 
Likely for me we use Latin alphabet here


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

esthermoon said:


> Hi guys
> I'm Esther from Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam
> I'm here just for fun and improving my bad English



Hi there, and welcome.  Don't turn your back here.  There are Democrats about.


----------



## Two Thumbs

IsaacNewton said:


> Chao Anh.


kiss ass


----------



## gipper

esthermoon said:


> Hi guys
> I'm Esther from Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam
> I'm here just for fun and improving my bad English


You mean Saigon right?


----------



## esthermoon

Officially Saigon doesn't exist anymore since 1975 
If you will come here someday don't call Ho Chi Minh City Saigon. Never


----------



## gipper

esthermoon said:


> Officially Saigon doesn't exist anymore since 1975
> If you will come here someday don't call Ho Chi Minh City Saigon. Never


Yes I know, but I will never refer to your city as Ho Chi Minh City....sorry just can't do it.


----------



## Moonglow

esthermoon said:


> Officially Saigon doesn't exist anymore since 1975
> If you will come here someday don't call Ho Chi Minh City Saigon. Never


If you do will they make you work in a clothing manufacturer for Kohl's?


----------



## Hugo Furst

esthermoon said:


> Officially Saigon doesn't exist anymore since 1975
> If you will come here someday don't call Ho Chi Minh City Saigon. Never



Doubt seriously I will ever go back


----------



## esthermoon

gipper said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Officially Saigon doesn't exist anymore since 1975
> If you will come here someday don't call Ho Chi Minh City Saigon. Never
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I know, but I will never refer to your city as Ho Chi Minh City....sorry just can't do it.
Click to expand...

I was just kidding 
No problem for me if you call HCM Saigon


----------



## esthermoon

Moonglow said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Officially Saigon doesn't exist anymore since 1975
> If you will come here someday don't call Ho Chi Minh City Saigon. Never
> 
> 
> 
> If you do will they make you work in a clothing manufacturer for Kohl's?
Click to expand...

No. But police and political authority don't like it


----------



## gipper

esthermoon said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Officially Saigon doesn't exist anymore since 1975
> If you will come here someday don't call Ho Chi Minh City Saigon. Never
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I know, but I will never refer to your city as Ho Chi Minh City....sorry just can't do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was just kidding
> No problem for me if you call HCM Saigon
Click to expand...

I suppose it is better to forget Saigon...it is just that Americans of my age have terrible memories of what occurred there.


----------



## esthermoon

WillHaftawaite said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Officially Saigon doesn't exist anymore since 1975
> If you will come here someday don't call Ho Chi Minh City Saigon. Never
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doubt seriously I will ever go back
Click to expand...

did you come here during the War?


----------



## Hugo Furst

esthermoon said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Officially Saigon doesn't exist anymore since 1975
> If you will come here someday don't call Ho Chi Minh City Saigon. Never
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doubt seriously I will ever go back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did you come here during the War?
Click to expand...


Vung Tau, Kam Ron Bay


----------



## esthermoon

gipper said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Officially Saigon doesn't exist anymore since 1975
> If you will come here someday don't call Ho Chi Minh City Saigon. Never
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I know, but I will never refer to your city as Ho Chi Minh City....sorry just can't do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was just kidding
> No problem for me if you call HCM Saigon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose it is better to forget Saigon...it is just that Americans of my age have terrible memories of what occurred there.
Click to expand...

Well I can understand but now Ho Chi Minh City is a peaceful place. War is a distant nightmare


----------



## gipper

esthermoon said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Officially Saigon doesn't exist anymore since 1975
> If you will come here someday don't call Ho Chi Minh City Saigon. Never
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I know, but I will never refer to your city as Ho Chi Minh City....sorry just can't do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was just kidding
> No problem for me if you call HCM Saigon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose it is better to forget Saigon...it is just that Americans of my age have terrible memories of what occurred there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I can understand but now Ho Chi Minh City is a peaceful place. War is a distant nightmare
Click to expand...

Glad to hear that.  However it will always bring terrible memories to millions of Americans.

Your nation lost many, but in America we mourn our losses in that stupid war at this solemn black wall, that lists all the young men who died.  It is a very sad place.


----------



## esthermoon

I knew about that black wall. We don't have anything like that here but all politicians here continue to remind us about the Civil War... it's pretty annoying sometimes.
I don't even know why that war began


----------



## gipper

esthermoon said:


> I knew about that black wall. We don't have anything like that here but all politicians here continue to remind us about the Civil War... it's pretty annoying sometimes.
> I don't even know why that war began


Like all wars....to enrich and empower corrupt national leaders.

War is the health of the State.


----------



## Onyx

MisterBeale said:


> OMG. . .. Let me rephrase.  Oh my god.  You are so in the wrong place.
> 
> In other news.  Good luck with that.



I had a great friend from Vietnam ( a couple actually), and his favorite subject was politics.

Got to break the perception that just because someone is living in a command state, does not mean they are a fanatical hack.


----------



## Onyx

esthermoon said:


> I knew about that black wall. We don't have anything like that here but all politicians here continue to remind us about the Civil War... it's pretty annoying sometimes.
> I don't even know why that war began



Because two different proxy factions could not agree on a unification vote. More specifically, the US and its puppet ruler rejected the legitimacy of the unification vote it had previously supported.


----------



## Preacher

Oh god. All the cuck white guys are gonna start hitting on her now...wait. A communist country allows you to use a internet forum? Hmmmm


----------



## Preacher

Billy_Kinetta said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys
> I'm Esther from Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam
> I'm here just for fun and improving my bad English
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there, and welcome.  Don't turn your back here.  There are Democrats about.
Click to expand...

She lives in Vietnam....a communist country. I am sure she knows a LITTLE BIT about democrap policies.


----------



## Picaro

esthermoon said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Officially Saigon doesn't exist anymore since 1975
> If you will come here someday don't call Ho Chi Minh City Saigon. Never
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I know, but I will never refer to your city as Ho Chi Minh City....sorry just can't do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was just kidding
> No problem for me if you call HCM Saigon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose it is better to forget Saigon...it is just that Americans of my age have terrible memories of what occurred there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I can understand but now Ho Chi Minh City is a peaceful place. War is a distant nightmare
Click to expand...


People as young as you  are far better off to forget about it; just ignore the whining. Can't do anything about it anyway.


----------



## Picaro

esthermoon said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Officially Saigon doesn't exist anymore since 1975
> If you will come here someday don't call Ho Chi Minh City Saigon. Never
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doubt seriously I will ever go back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did you come here during the War?
Click to expand...


I visited there in late 1972, and also from 1975 to 1976 provided services to Christian groups smuggling people out off the southern coasts for a few months, and again in  1979-1980's through Thailand. Vietnamese soldiers would take their R&R in small Thai villages across from Cambodia for a time. Can't say any more than that now, but to say it's a beautiful country and great people.


----------



## Dalia

esthermoon said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello  and Welcome to this nice forum, i have a bad English to, i leave in France so to speak English i come here and i like it...the people are nice
> 
> 
> 
> but your English is better than mine, I'm pretty sure! because your first language is similar to English...
> Vietnamese is so different from English
> Likely for me we use Latin alphabet here
Click to expand...


Bonjour, i use to speak English when i live in Canada but now it's been a long time more then 10 years that i live in France, i could watch CNN but nobody to speak English so after a long time i lose my English speaking.
But i did not lose my patois ( Joal) Québeçois my accent when i speak here in France not everybody understand le joal...
It's a good thing that you could come and talk English with us, there google translate i use it for long post.
@ bientôt


----------



## ayushiyakshi

Hello


----------



## Dalia

Hello, ayushiyakshi  and here.


----------



## Pumpkin Row

_Welcome to USMB, don't feed the trolls, always remember that you love me even if you don't realize it, and avoid the Insane Clown Posse like airborne herpes. Oh, and stay out of the Flame Zone, it's Liberal territory._

_Just some basic guidelines to get you started, keeps you from learning it all the hard way._


----------



## NoNukes

esthermoon said:


> Hi guys
> I'm Esther from Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam
> I'm here just for fun and improving my bad English


Welcome.


----------



## Moonglow

Pumpkin Row said:


> _Welcome to USMB, don't feed the trolls, always remember that you love me even if you don't realize it, and avoid the Insane Clown Posse like airborne herpes. Oh, and stay out of the Flame Zone, it's Liberal territory._
> 
> _Just some basic guidelines to get you started, keeps you from learning it all the hard way._


Say hello to Satan for me  when you get home...


----------



## Onyx

Odium said:


> She lives in Vietnam....a communist country. I am sure she knows a LITTLE BIT about democrap policies.



Historically "communist" countries have been the most fiscally conservative, excluding large military budgets.

We have seen it in the Soviet Union, China, Ethiopia, Cuba, South Yemen, Vietnam, and to a lesser degree Laos and North Korea. I believe  it is pretty obvious why this is the case, but I will spell it out anyways. Strong command states, which are administered by both political and economic government command, are not subject to greater accountability from the people. Therefore they answer to those with the most money with a lot more fluidity.


----------



## Onyx

Odium said:


> Oh god. All the cuck white guys are gonna start hitting on her now...wait. A communist country allows you to use a internet forum? Hmmmm



???

Yeah, the internet is not banned in Vietnam. They only censor groups and organizations which criticize the Vietnamese government, and apparently they are really ineffective at it.


----------



## longknife

WillHaftawaite said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Officially Saigon doesn't exist anymore since 1975
> If you will come here someday don't call Ho Chi Minh City Saigon. Never
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doubt seriously I will ever go back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did you come here during the War?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Vung Tau, Kam Ron Bay
Click to expand...

I was in Quin Nhon (sp?) and then Vung Tau


----------



## esthermoon

Thanks for your messages guys!


----------



## esthermoon

Odium said:


> Oh god. All the cuck white guys are gonna start hitting on her now...wait. A communist country allows you to use a internet forum? Hmmmm


We have Internet here. This is Vietnam not Chad


----------



## esthermoon

Odium said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys
> I'm Esther from Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam
> I'm here just for fun and improving my bad English
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there, and welcome.  Don't turn your back here.  There are Democrats about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She lives in Vietnam....a communist country. I am sure she knows a LITTLE BIT about democrap policies.
Click to expand...

Nowadays we're not so "communist" here.
Our party is called communist, our flag is red with a big yellow star but our economy is going to be "capitalist"
I don't know how this is good for us...


----------



## esthermoon

Dalia said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello  and Welcome to this nice forum, i have a bad English to, i leave in France so to speak English i come here and i like it...the people are nice
> 
> 
> 
> but your English is better than mine, I'm pretty sure! because your first language is similar to English...
> Vietnamese is so different from English
> Likely for me we use Latin alphabet here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bonjour, i use to speak English when i live in Canada but now it's been a long time more then 10 years that i live in France, i could watch CNN but nobody to speak English so after a long time i lose my English speaking.
> But i did not lose my patois ( Joal) Québeçois my accent when i speak here in France not everybody understand le joal...
> It's a good thing that you could come and talk English with us, there google translate i use it for long post.
> @ bientôt
Click to expand...

Bonjour! 
I've the same problem you have. There's nobody here speaking English. I have a close friend but she spent two years in Italy so she's gonna teach me some Italian but I don't know anybody fluent in English 
A bientot!


----------



## Picaro

esthermoon said:


> Our party is called communist, our flag is red with a big yellow star but our economy is going to be "capitalist"
> I don't know how this is good for us...



It means you'll have to work longer hours for less pay, like in all those wonderful capitalist run factories in Red China, with the barbed wire on top of the walls turned inward to keep their 'employees' from escaping. Then your pay will be taxed to subsidize 'shareholders' in foreign countries and you will be forced to listen to them snivel about how you're not working hard enough, you're lazy, etc., etc., etc. If you aren't being 'fined' a half a week's pay for going to the bathroom yet, you will be.


----------



## Onyx

Picaro said:


> It means you'll have to work longer hours for less pay, like in all those wonderful capitalist run factories in Red China, with the barbed wire on top of the walls turned inward to keep their 'employees' from escaping.



I will be referencing the Vietnam section of _Onyx's Guide for Making Foreign Friends
_
Attack the Chinese. The Chinese are incredibly unpopular in Vietnam due to the Sino-Vietnamese War and subsequent border clashes. Right now tensions are hot because of disputes over the Spratly Islands and the building of Chinese offshore oil drilling off the coast of Vietnam, which has led to recent states of alert and full military mobilization along both nations borders.


----------



## Picaro

Onyx said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> It means you'll have to work longer hours for less pay, like in all those wonderful capitalist run factories in Red China, with the barbed wire on top of the walls turned inward to keep their 'employees' from escaping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be referencing the Vietnam section of _Onyx's Guide for Making Foreign Friends
> _
> Attack the Chinese. The Chinese are incredibly unpopular in Vietnam due to the Sino-Vietnamese War and subsequent border clashes. Right now tensions are hot because of disputes over the Spratly Islands and the building of Chinese offshore oil drilling off the coast of Vietnam, which has led to recent states of alert and full military mobilization along both nations borders.
Click to expand...


Yes, I'm aware of that and more; they've been cultural and political enemies for centuries. they also weren't at all fond of Russians, either, but the last couple of decades the Russians have been working on polishing their images up, with some success, not a lot but some.


----------



## Preacher

esthermoon said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh god. All the cuck white guys are gonna start hitting on her now...wait. A communist country allows you to use a internet forum? Hmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> We have Internet here. This is Vietnam not Chad
Click to expand...

Lol...I know next to NOTHING about Vietnam and the only thing I have ever read about it has to do with the Vietnam war. 


esthermoon said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys
> I'm Esther from Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam
> I'm here just for fun and improving my bad English
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there, and welcome.  Don't turn your back here.  There are Democrats about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She lives in Vietnam....a communist country. I am sure she knows a LITTLE BIT about democrap policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nowadays we're not so "communist" here.
> Our party is called communist, our flag is red with a big yellow star but our economy is going to be "capitalist"
> I don't know how this is good for us...
Click to expand...


Like China? Interesting. Well at least Vietnam has been able to keep its self Vietnamese guess there are SOME THINGS decent enough about the governments ideology.


----------



## Onyx

Stop pandering


----------



## Hossfly

esthermoon said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Officially Saigon doesn't exist anymore since 1975
> If you will come here someday don't call Ho Chi Minh City Saigon. Never
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doubt seriously I will ever go back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did you come here during the War?
Click to expand...

Welcome.
An Khe    1965-66
Bac Lieu  1969-70


----------



## Stasha_Sz

esthermoon said:


> Hi guys
> I'm Esther from Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam
> I'm here just for fun and improving my bad English


 
Welcome to USMB. Please enjoy your stay. Good luck with your language studies... you will need it if you use this lot for examples!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Nice to meet you, Esther!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

esthermoon said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Officially Saigon doesn't exist anymore since 1975
> If you will come here someday don't call Ho Chi Minh City Saigon. Never
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I know, but I will never refer to your city as Ho Chi Minh City....sorry just can't do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was just kidding
> No problem for me if you call HCM Saigon
Click to expand...


wow,is it STILL called Ho Chi Minh City? while i did not expect them to change it back to Saigon i figured at least by now it wasnt still called THAT?

welcome aboard.good to see that thing about Obama you mentioned is being talked about world wide.


----------



## Alex.

esthermoon said:


> Hi guys
> I'm Esther from Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam
> I'm here just for fun and improving my bad English


chào bạn

tiếng anh xấu của tôi quá

kiểm tra liên kết


Hello everybody

Once you get passed the smell this is a nice place.


----------



## Tom Horn

esthermoon said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Officially Saigon doesn't exist anymore since 1975
> If you will come here someday don't call Ho Chi Minh City Saigon. Never
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doubt seriously I will ever go back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did you come here during the War?
Click to expand...


An Khe, Bong Son, Ninh Hoa, the Citadel at Hue, Cholon before the VC burned it down.   My team was sent to the Rex in Saigon to pick up Walter Cronkite for a run up to Dak To but he was too drunk to come down from his room...what a POS that clown was.


----------



## esthermoon

Alex. said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys
> I'm Esther from Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam
> I'm here just for fun and improving my bad English
> 
> 
> 
> chào bạn
> 
> tiếng anh xấu của tôi quá
> 
> kiểm tra liên kết
> 
> 
> Hello everybody
> 
> Once you get passed the smell this is a nice place.
Click to expand...


----------



## esthermoon

LA RAM FAN said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Officially Saigon doesn't exist anymore since 1975
> If you will come here someday don't call Ho Chi Minh City Saigon. Never
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I know, but I will never refer to your city as Ho Chi Minh City....sorry just can't do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was just kidding
> No problem for me if you call HCM Saigon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wow,is it STILL called Ho Chi Minh City? while i did not expect them to change it back to Saigon i figured at least by now it wasnt still called THAT?
> 
> welcome aboard.good to see that thing about Obama you mentioned is being talked about world wide.
Click to expand...

Hi thank you for your welcome 
I think our politicians will never change "my" town's name!


----------



## esthermoon

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Nice to meet you, Esther!


thank you!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

I have seen photographs of Vietnam before, Esther, and it is a beautiful country!


----------



## Hugo Furst

esthermoon said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Officially Saigon doesn't exist anymore since 1975
> If you will come here someday don't call Ho Chi Minh City Saigon. Never
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I know, but I will never refer to your city as Ho Chi Minh City....sorry just can't do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was just kidding
> No problem for me if you call HCM Saigon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wow,is it STILL called Ho Chi Minh City? while i did not expect them to change it back to Saigon i figured at least by now it wasnt still called THAT?
> 
> welcome aboard.good to see that thing about Obama you mentioned is being talked about world wide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi thank you for your welcome
> I think our politicians will never change "my" town's name!
Click to expand...





esthermoon said:


> I think our politicians will never change "my" town's name!



Who knows when another megalomaniac will decide to take over the country , and decide to have  the capital named after him?


----------



## esthermoon

Odium said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh god. All the cuck white guys are gonna start hitting on her now...wait. A communist country allows you to use a internet forum? Hmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> We have Internet here. This is Vietnam not Chad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol...I know next to NOTHING about Vietnam and the only thing I have ever read about it has to do with the Vietnam war.
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys
> I'm Esther from Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam
> I'm here just for fun and improving my bad English
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi there, and welcome.  Don't turn your back here.  There are Democrats about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She lives in Vietnam....a communist country. I am sure she knows a LITTLE BIT about democrap policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nowadays we're not so "communist" here.
> Our party is called communist, our flag is red with a big yellow star but our economy is going to be "capitalist"
> I don't know how this is good for us...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like China? Interesting. Well at least Vietnam has been able to keep its self Vietnamese guess there are SOME THINGS decent enough about the governments ideology.
Click to expand...

Our government has no ideolody by now
They call themselves communist or even marxist-leninist but they're not. They just think about power and money like your politicians...
Chinese government does the same things.... 
Politicians are pretty much all the same everywhere


----------



## esthermoon

Book of Jeremiah said:


> I have seen photographs of Vietnam before, Esther, and it is a beautiful country!


It's true 
I visited almost all my country and it's beautiful but we have some little problems with landmines.
We have some central provinces contaminated with unexploded landmines! 
Maybe we will fix the problem in the future


----------



## esthermoon

WillHaftawaite said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Officially Saigon doesn't exist anymore since 1975
> If you will come here someday don't call Ho Chi Minh City Saigon. Never
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I know, but I will never refer to your city as Ho Chi Minh City....sorry just can't do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was just kidding
> No problem for me if you call HCM Saigon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wow,is it STILL called Ho Chi Minh City? while i did not expect them to change it back to Saigon i figured at least by now it wasnt still called THAT?
> 
> welcome aboard.good to see that thing about Obama you mentioned is being talked about world wide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi thank you for your welcome
> I think our politicians will never change "my" town's name!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think our politicians will never change "my" town's name!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who knows when another megalomaniac will decide to take over the country , and decide to have  the capital named after him?
Click to expand...

No it's impossibile! Ho Chi Minh is our national hero! 
Anyways we're not megalomaniac by nature


----------



## Yarddog

esthermoon said:


> Officially Saigon doesn't exist anymore since 1975
> If you will come here someday don't call Ho Chi Minh City Saigon. Never




Hi, so nice to meet you,   Just curious though.  What will they do to Gipper while he's wearing his "Lets make Saigon great again" T-shirt ???


----------



## esthermoon

Onyx said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> It means you'll have to work longer hours for less pay, like in all those wonderful capitalist run factories in Red China, with the barbed wire on top of the walls turned inward to keep their 'employees' from escaping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be referencing the Vietnam section of _Onyx's Guide for Making Foreign Friends
> _
> Attack the Chinese. The Chinese are incredibly unpopular in Vietnam due to the Sino-Vietnamese War and subsequent border clashes. Right now tensions are hot because of disputes over the Spratly Islands and the building of Chinese offshore oil drilling off the coast of Vietnam, which has led to recent states of alert and full military mobilization along both nations borders.
Click to expand...

Not everybody here is anti-Chinese  
For example I've some Chinese friends from Internet and one "real" friend from Macau


----------



## esthermoon

Yarddog said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Officially Saigon doesn't exist anymore since 1975
> If you will come here someday don't call Ho Chi Minh City Saigon. Never
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, so nice to meet you,   Just curious though.  What will they do to Gipper while he's wearing his "Lets make Saigon great again" T-shirt ???
Click to expand...

Hey nice to meet you too! 
It wouldn't be a good idea 
Almost 100% of our policemen don't know English at all so Gipper couldn't explain anything...bad situation 
Anyways our penal code provide for warning or fine in some cases


----------



## I amso IR

Welcome to USMB, esthermoon. Any time I think of Vietnam or hear certain music I am flooded with many mixed emotions. I was there in 1967. So I find it best to not think about Vietnam as It will always be The Republic of Viet Nam for me, right/wrong or indifferent.


----------



## esthermoon

I amso IR said:


> Welcome to USMB, esthermoon. Any time I think of Vietnam or hear certain music I am flooded with many mixed emotions. I was there in 1967. So I find it best to not think about Vietnam as It will always be The Republic of Viet Nam for me, right/wrong or indifferent.


Hi! Thanks for your welcome!


----------



## Wry Catcher

esthermoon said:


> Hi guys
> I'm Esther from Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam
> I'm here just for fun and improving my bad English



Welcome.  From your short post ^^^ I can assure you that your English is quite good; you'll soon learn that some native speakers on this forum butcher our language.


----------



## esthermoon

Hi Wry Catcher!


----------



## Yarddog

esthermoon said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Officially Saigon doesn't exist anymore since 1975
> If you will come here someday don't call Ho Chi Minh City Saigon. Never
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, so nice to meet you,   Just curious though.  What will they do to Gipper while he's wearing his "Lets make Saigon great again" T-shirt ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey nice to meet you too!
> It wouldn't be a good idea
> Almost 100% of our policemen don't know English at all so Gipper couldn't explain anything...bad situation
> Anyways our penal code provide for warning or fine in some cases
Click to expand...



Thats great! I worry about Gipper sometimes and his bad decisions,  good to know they will go easy on him.


----------



## Yarddog

esthermoon said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Officially Saigon doesn't exist anymore since 1975
> If you will come here someday don't call Ho Chi Minh City Saigon. Never
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, so nice to meet you,   Just curious though.  What will they do to Gipper while he's wearing his "Lets make Saigon great again" T-shirt ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey nice to meet you too!
> It wouldn't be a good idea
> Almost 100% of our policemen don't know English at all so Gipper couldn't explain anything...bad situation
> Anyways our penal code provide for warning or fine in some cases
Click to expand...


The few Vietnamese people I've met really liked to gamble and have fun. One of them I worked with was an amazing poker player, came back with money every time. How's the nightlife in HCM City?


----------



## Tom Horn

So Esther, in my experience "Moon" is a Korean name but nobody but me uses their real name here.  I was a tracker, scout, and stock detective in Arizona, Colorado, and the Wyoming territory.....I'm 156 years old, or so they tell me.  They supposedly hanged me for a shooting I don't recall doing but I tricked em and got away.  What I've done since has to remain a mystery.  What would you like to know about America that you can't find in a book?


----------



## frigidweirdo

Dalia said:


> Hello  and Welcome to this nice forum, i have a bad English to, i leave in France so to speak English i come here and i like it...the people are nice



The people are nice? When did this happen? 

Most people on this forum are just here to insult and try and prove themselves right by insulting so much that everyone gives up, and then they assume they have "won" the debate.


----------



## Yarddog

frigidweirdo said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello  and Welcome to this nice forum, i have a bad English to, i leave in France so to speak English i come here and i like it...the people are nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The people are nice? When did this happen?
> 
> Most people on this forum are just here to insult and try and prove themselves right by insulting so much that everyone gives up, and then they assume they have "won" the debate.
Click to expand...



Of course they're nice... compared to the French National Message board this is the Mickey Mouse Club !


----------



## Tom Horn

frigidweirdo said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello  and Welcome to this nice forum, i have a bad English to, i leave in France so to speak English i come here and i like it...the people are nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The people are nice? When did this happen?
> 
> Most people on this forum are just here to insult and try and prove themselves right by insulting so much that everyone gives up, and then they assume they have "won" the debate.
Click to expand...


So why not just admit you leftists lose every argument, stop believing in fairytales, and come over to the dark side?


----------



## frigidweirdo

Yarddog said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello  and Welcome to this nice forum, i have a bad English to, i leave in France so to speak English i come here and i like it...the people are nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The people are nice? When did this happen?
> 
> Most people on this forum are just here to insult and try and prove themselves right by insulting so much that everyone gives up, and then they assume they have "won" the debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they're nice... compared to the French National Message board this is the Mickey Mouse Club !
Click to expand...


Wow, I must have half the board on ignore as they can't get through a message without insulting.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Tom Horn said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello  and Welcome to this nice forum, i have a bad English to, i leave in France so to speak English i come here and i like it...the people are nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The people are nice? When did this happen?
> 
> Most people on this forum are just here to insult and try and prove themselves right by insulting so much that everyone gives up, and then they assume they have "won" the debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why not just admit you leftists lose every argument, stop believing in fairytales, and come over to the dark side?
Click to expand...


Yeah, if the criteria for "winning" is the most insults, I'm sure most "leftists" lose.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

esthermoon said:


> Hi guys
> I'm Esther from Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam
> I'm here just for fun and improving my bad English



My mother is from Singapore


----------



## frigidweirdo

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys
> I'm Esther from Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam
> I'm here just for fun and improving my bad English
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mother is from Singapore
Click to expand...


Which is basically Vietnam, because, for Americans it's all the same area, right?


----------



## Dalia

Tom Horn said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello  and Welcome to this nice forum, i have a bad English to, i leave in France so to speak English i come here and i like it...the people are nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The people are nice? When did this happen?
> 
> Most people on this forum are just here to insult and try and prove themselves right by insulting so much that everyone gives up, and then they assume they have "won" the debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why not just admit you leftists lose every argument, stop believing in fairytales, and come over to the dark side?
Click to expand...


I agree, I would like them to come a little more debate with me, it's boring at the end, but hey these are wimps ,small strikes.


----------



## Yarddog

frigidweirdo said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys
> I'm Esther from Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam
> I'm here just for fun and improving my bad English
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mother is from Singapore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is basically Vietnam, because, for Americans it's all the same area, right?
Click to expand...


Accusing people of insulting?   hahaha, hypocrite much?


----------



## esthermoon

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys
> I'm Esther from Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam
> I'm here just for fun and improving my bad English
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mother is from Singapore
Click to expand...

Hi!
I went to Singapore last year.
I spent my summer holidays there 
Very beautiful country.
But I remember the scary embarkation card warning visitors about death penalty for drug trafficking!


----------



## esthermoon

Yarddog said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Officially Saigon doesn't exist anymore since 1975
> If you will come here someday don't call Ho Chi Minh City Saigon. Never
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, so nice to meet you,   Just curious though.  What will they do to Gipper while he's wearing his "Lets make Saigon great again" T-shirt ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey nice to meet you too!
> It wouldn't be a good idea
> Almost 100% of our policemen don't know English at all so Gipper couldn't explain anything...bad situation
> Anyways our penal code provide for warning or fine in some cases
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The few Vietnamese people I've met really liked to gamble and have fun. One of them I worked with was an amazing poker player, came back with money every time. How's the nightlife in HCM City?
Click to expand...

Nightlife here isn't too bad. We have clubs, discos same things you can find in Western countries.
But police is very strict about sex: sex (with or without money) is a crime if you do it with a foreigner (and it's a crime even for the foreigner) 
I heard a few days ago about an Australian man arrested because police found him in a hotel with a Vietnamese girl 
She was arrested too.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Yarddog said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys
> I'm Esther from Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam
> I'm here just for fun and improving my bad English
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mother is from Singapore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is basically Vietnam, because, for Americans it's all the same area, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accusing people of insulting?   hahaha, hypocrite much?
Click to expand...


Why's that?


----------



## esthermoon

Tom Horn said:


> So Esther, in my experience "Moon" is a Korean name but nobody but me uses their real name here.  I was a tracker, scout, and stock detective in Arizona, Colorado, and the Wyoming territory.....I'm 156 years old, or so they tell me.  They supposedly hanged me for a shooting I don't recall doing but I tricked em and got away.  What I've done since has to remain a mystery.  What would you like to know about America that you can't find in a book?


156 years old! wow! 
what I would like to know about America? well...there's something strange about America I can't explain to myself
I made some little research in books and Internet but I can't find anything good (I found different explanations but I don't understand which one is the good one).
Why almost all American males are circumcised.
Hebraism is a minority so I don't understand the meaning of circumcision for Americans 
I've a strange curiosity about the metric system in America but that's another issue


----------



## anotherlife

esthermoon said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Esther, in my experience "Moon" is a Korean name but nobody but me uses their real name here.  I was a tracker, scout, and stock detective in Arizona, Colorado, and the Wyoming territory.....I'm 156 years old, or so they tell me.  They supposedly hanged me for a shooting I don't recall doing but I tricked em and got away.  What I've done since has to remain a mystery.  What would you like to know about America that you can't find in a book?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 156 years old! wow!
> what I would like to know about America? well...there's something strange about America I can't explain to myself
> I made some little research in books and Internet but I can't find anything good (I found different explanations but I don't understand which one is the good one).
> Why almost all American males are circumcised.
> Hebraism is a minority so I don't understand the meaning of circumcision for Americans
> I've a strange curiosity about the metric system in America but that's another issue
Click to expand...


Hi Esther, I think I can help here.  Americans are circumcised because they all want to be gay.  The original pilgrims, who were English puritans, from which all Americans descend from, and started the USA in 1620, outlawed all sex with women.  The other reason for Americans to be circumcised is that they all want to be Jews too, and Jew women will not accept anything in their house if it is not at least 5% off.


----------



## anotherlife

esthermoon said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Officially Saigon doesn't exist anymore since 1975
> If you will come here someday don't call Ho Chi Minh City Saigon. Never
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, so nice to meet you,   Just curious though.  What will they do to Gipper while he's wearing his "Lets make Saigon great again" T-shirt ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey nice to meet you too!
> It wouldn't be a good idea
> Almost 100% of our policemen don't know English at all so Gipper couldn't explain anything...bad situation
> Anyways our penal code provide for warning or fine in some cases
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The few Vietnamese people I've met really liked to gamble and have fun. One of them I worked with was an amazing poker player, came back with money every time. How's the nightlife in HCM City?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nightlife here isn't too bad. We have clubs, discos same things you can find in Western countries.
> But police is very strict about sex: sex (with or without money) is a crime if you do it with a foreigner (and it's a crime even for the foreigner)
> I heard a few days ago about an Australian man arrested because police found him in a hotel with a Vietnamese girl
> She was arrested too.
Click to expand...


This is sooo unfair!  Now how will Vietnamese girls make money?  We need girls.  The western females don't count because they have a 300 pound pot belly each, bigger than what we guys can ever aspire for with continuous beer boozing daily.  Now what shall we do?


----------



## esthermoon

I hope for American girls what you said is not true anotherlife


----------



## Yarddog

frigidweirdo said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys
> I'm Esther from Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam
> I'm here just for fun and improving my bad English
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mother is from Singapore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is basically Vietnam, because, for Americans it's all the same area, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accusing people of insulting?   hahaha, hypocrite much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why's that?
Click to expand...



maybe mis read your post


----------



## anotherlife

esthermoon said:


> I hope for American girls what you said is not true anotherlife


I would like to send the American girls, all of them, to Vietnam.  There in the jungle, I want to remake all the American Vietnam war movies with them, all X rated.  Then, if we are lucky, the ones that survive will have received enough exercise to shape up.  Your take?


----------



## esthermoon

I'm ok anotherlife but our laws don't allow X rated movies 
Maybe we could do that in Thailand 
Thailand has jungle too


----------



## anotherlife

esthermoon said:


> I'm ok anotherlife but our laws don't allow X rated movies
> Maybe we could do that in Thailand
> Thailand has jungle too


Excellent idea!  Finally I will be a successful fitness instructor.


----------



## Tom Horn

esthermoon said:


> 156 years old! wow!
> what I would like to know about America? well...there's something strange about America I can't explain to myself
> I made some little research in books and Internet but I can't find anything good (I found different explanations but I don't understand which one is the good one).
> Why almost all American males are circumcised.
> Hebraism is a minority so I don't understand the meaning of circumcision for Americans
> I've a strange curiosity about the metric system in America but that's another issue



Well now, that's quite a question......I think I'll go along with "Anotherlife"'s answer...it has something to do with our Hebrew's need to torture their young men early on so they know what to expect from life.  

Now I'd like to ask you a question.  Our recon team hung out with the Dega montagnards at An Khe.  They hated the communists and were hated in return and we've heard terrible stories about their fate after Vietnam fell.  Were they hunted down and murdered or were they forgiven for their support of the US effort there?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

esthermoon said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Officially Saigon doesn't exist anymore since 1975
> If you will come here someday don't call Ho Chi Minh City Saigon. Never
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I know, but I will never refer to your city as Ho Chi Minh City....sorry just can't do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was just kidding
> No problem for me if you call HCM Saigon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wow,is it STILL called Ho Chi Minh City? while i did not expect them to change it back to Saigon i figured at least by now it wasnt still called THAT?
> 
> welcome aboard.good to see that thing about Obama you mentioned is being talked about world wide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi thank you for your welcome
> I think our politicians will never change "my" town's name!
Click to expand...


Yeah thats no surprise.all governments are corrupt.Nut just here in the states.

check your pm,got a question would like to ask ya.thanks.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

esthermoon said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys
> I'm Esther from Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam
> I'm here just for fun and improving my bad English
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mother is from Singapore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi!
> I went to Singapore last year.
> I spent my summer holidays there
> Very beautiful country.
> But I remember the scary embarkation card warning visitors about death penalty for drug trafficking!
Click to expand...


Yeah, they have some harsh penalties for breaking the law.  I've been there probably 20 times and in several other Asian countries.  I have not been to Vietnam, though, yet.


----------



## longknife

I know a couple of short stories about Vietnam you might want to read on Amazon.com

Mekong Ambush
Bullets and Beans...and a few missing things

Another will be there soon: _Ivy Two-Twenty-Two Charley Three_


----------



## esthermoon

Tom Horn said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 156 years old! wow!
> what I would like to know about America? well...there's something strange about America I can't explain to myself
> I made some little research in books and Internet but I can't find anything good (I found different explanations but I don't understand which one is the good one).
> Why almost all American males are circumcised.
> Hebraism is a minority so I don't understand the meaning of circumcision for Americans
> I've a strange curiosity about the metric system in America but that's another issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well now, that's quite a question......I think I'll go along with "Anotherlife"'s answer...it has something to do with our Hebrew's need to torture their young men early on so they know what to expect from life.
> 
> Now I'd like to ask you a question.  Our recon team hung out with the Dega montagnards at An Khe.  They hated the communists and were hated in return and we've heard terrible stories about their fate after Vietnam fell.  Were they hunted down and murdered or were they forgiven for their support of the US effort there?
Click to expand...

I made a little research in some Vietnamese websites about that.
Some of them were executed and many other sent to re-education camps because they helped South vietnamese governement and American troops.
But now the situation is getting better 
Officially they have the same rights we all have here.
The problem is that they want some kind of "autonomy" but Hanoi government doesn't want to give them.
Vietnam is not a federal country and doesn't want to be federal


----------



## Tom Horn

esthermoon said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 156 years old! wow!
> what I would like to know about America? well...there's something strange about America I can't explain to myself
> I made some little research in books and Internet but I can't find anything good (I found different explanations but I don't understand which one is the good one).
> Why almost all American males are circumcised.
> Hebraism is a minority so I don't understand the meaning of circumcision for Americans
> I've a strange curiosity about the metric system in America but that's another issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well now, that's quite a question......I think I'll go along with "Anotherlife"'s answer...it has something to do with our Hebrew's need to torture their young men early on so they know what to expect from life.
> 
> Now I'd like to ask you a question.  Our recon team hung out with the Dega montagnards at An Khe.  They hated the communists and were hated in return and we've heard terrible stories about their fate after Vietnam fell.  Were they hunted down and murdered or were they forgiven for their support of the US effort there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I made a little research in some Vietnamese websites about that.
> Some of them were executed and many other sent to re-education camps because they helped South vietnamese governement and American troops.
> But now the situation is getting better
> Officially they have the same rights we all have here.
> The problem is that they want some kind of "autonomy" but Hanoi government doesn't want to give them.
> Vietnam is not a federal country and doesn't want to be federal
Click to expand...


For those who don't know about the Viet montagnards, they are dark-skinned peoples of the central highlands and are treated like dirt by lighter skinned Vietnamese.   They were instrumental in teaching us how the VC operated and how to counter them.  Imagine if we sent our blacks to "re-education camps" for wanting to leave free.  I doubt very much that the communist rats who now rule all of Vietnam have given them any rights at all and I also doubt many of them are still alive.  This is no reflection on "esthermoon"....she seems like a very nice young lady as were most of the people we went there to save from the little monsters in Hanoi.


----------



## I amso IR

The only thing I wish to say, is, "Know your enemy"!  I will leave this thread with that thought. Bye Bye.


----------



## longknife

*Rice filed of terraces in Mu Cang Chai – YenBai – Vietnam.*


----------



## Hossfly

Tom Horn said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 156 years old! wow!
> what I would like to know about America? well...there's something strange about America I can't explain to myself
> I made some little research in books and Internet but I can't find anything good (I found different explanations but I don't understand which one is the good one).
> Why almost all American males are circumcised.
> Hebraism is a minority so I don't understand the meaning of circumcision for Americans
> I've a strange curiosity about the metric system in America but that's another issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well now, that's quite a question......I think I'll go along with "Anotherlife"'s answer...it has something to do with our Hebrew's need to torture their young men early on so they know what to expect from life.
> 
> Now I'd like to ask you a question.  Our recon team hung out with the Dega montagnards at An Khe.  They hated the communists and were hated in return and we've heard terrible stories about their fate after Vietnam fell.  Were they hunted down and murdered or were they forgiven for their support of the US effort there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I made a little research in some Vietnamese websites about that.
> Some of them were executed and many other sent to re-education camps because they helped South vietnamese governement and American troops.
> But now the situation is getting better
> Officially they have the same rights we all have here.
> The problem is that they want some kind of "autonomy" but Hanoi government doesn't want to give them.
> Vietnam is not a federal country and doesn't want to be federal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For those who don't know about the Viet montagnards, they are dark-skinned peoples of the central highlands and are treated like dirt by lighter skinned Vietnamese.   They were instrumental in teaching us how the VC operated and how to counter them.  Imagine if we sent our blacks to "re-education camps" for wanting to leave free.  I doubt very much that the communist rats who now rule all of Vietnam have given them any rights at all and I also doubt many of them are still alive.  This is no reflection on "esthermoon"....she seems like a very nice young lady as were most of the people we went there to save from the little monsters in Hanoi.
Click to expand...

My next door neighbor and his wife are Montagnard and Hmong respectively. Neither have ever been to Vietnam. In 1975, both their parents and families were resettled here in Charlotte in the thousands by the Special Forces from Ft Bragg for their valuable help in Vietnam. These people as well as the regular Vietnamese who were brought from VN for their help are some of the most dedicated American citizens in the country and I am proud to have been associated  with them during my tours to Vietnam.


----------



## Tom Horn

Hossfly said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 156 years old! wow!
> what I would like to know about America? well...there's something strange about America I can't explain to myself
> I made some little research in books and Internet but I can't find anything good (I found different explanations but I don't understand which one is the good one).
> Why almost all American males are circumcised.
> Hebraism is a minority so I don't understand the meaning of circumcision for Americans
> I've a strange curiosity about the metric system in America but that's another issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well now, that's quite a question......I think I'll go along with "Anotherlife"'s answer...it has something to do with our Hebrew's need to torture their young men early on so they know what to expect from life.
> 
> Now I'd like to ask you a question.  Our recon team hung out with the Dega montagnards at An Khe.  They hated the communists and were hated in return and we've heard terrible stories about their fate after Vietnam fell.  Were they hunted down and murdered or were they forgiven for their support of the US effort there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I made a little research in some Vietnamese websites about that.
> Some of them were executed and many other sent to re-education camps because they helped South vietnamese governement and American troops.
> But now the situation is getting better
> Officially they have the same rights we all have here.
> The problem is that they want some kind of "autonomy" but Hanoi government doesn't want to give them.
> Vietnam is not a federal country and doesn't want to be federal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For those who don't know about the Viet montagnards, they are dark-skinned peoples of the central highlands and are treated like dirt by lighter skinned Vietnamese.   They were instrumental in teaching us how the VC operated and how to counter them.  Imagine if we sent our blacks to "re-education camps" for wanting to leave free.  I doubt very much that the communist rats who now rule all of Vietnam have given them any rights at all and I also doubt many of them are still alive.  This is no reflection on "esthermoon"....she seems like a very nice young lady as were most of the people we went there to save from the little monsters in Hanoi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My next door neighbor and his wife are Montagnard and Hmong respectively. Neither have ever been to Vietnam. In 1975, both their parents and families were resettled here in Charlotte in the thousands by the Special Forces from Ft Bragg for their valuable help in Vietnam. These people as well as the regular Vietnamese who were brought from VN for their help are some of the most dedicated American citizens in the country and I am proud to have been associated  with them during my tours to Vietnam.
Click to expand...


I had a Bahnar girlfriend I could see on occasion as long as I remembered to bring a carton of Pall Malls for her daddy.  They taught us things about that jungle we never learned at Benning or Nha Trang and I always knew I was safe there....nobody got past their sentries.


----------



## Hossfly

Tom Horn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 156 years old! wow!
> what I would like to know about America? well...there's something strange about America I can't explain to myself
> I made some little research in books and Internet but I can't find anything good (I found different explanations but I don't understand which one is the good one).
> Why almost all American males are circumcised.
> Hebraism is a minority so I don't understand the meaning of circumcision for Americans
> I've a strange curiosity about the metric system in America but that's another issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well now, that's quite a question......I think I'll go along with "Anotherlife"'s answer...it has something to do with our Hebrew's need to torture their young men early on so they know what to expect from life.
> 
> Now I'd like to ask you a question.  Our recon team hung out with the Dega montagnards at An Khe.  They hated the communists and were hated in return and we've heard terrible stories about their fate after Vietnam fell.  Were they hunted down and murdered or were they forgiven for their support of the US effort there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I made a little research in some Vietnamese websites about that.
> Some of them were executed and many other sent to re-education camps because they helped South vietnamese governement and American troops.
> But now the situation is getting better
> Officially they have the same rights we all have here.
> The problem is that they want some kind of "autonomy" but Hanoi government doesn't want to give them.
> Vietnam is not a federal country and doesn't want to be federal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For those who don't know about the Viet montagnards, they are dark-skinned peoples of the central highlands and are treated like dirt by lighter skinned Vietnamese.   They were instrumental in teaching us how the VC operated and how to counter them.  Imagine if we sent our blacks to "re-education camps" for wanting to leave free.  I doubt very much that the communist rats who now rule all of Vietnam have given them any rights at all and I also doubt many of them are still alive.  This is no reflection on "esthermoon"....she seems like a very nice young lady as were most of the people we went there to save from the little monsters in Hanoi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My next door neighbor and his wife are Montagnard and Hmong respectively. Neither have ever been to Vietnam. In 1975, both their parents and families were resettled here in Charlotte in the thousands by the Special Forces from Ft Bragg for their valuable help in Vietnam. These people as well as the regular Vietnamese who were brought from VN for their help are some of the most dedicated American citizens in the country and I am proud to have been associated  with them during my tours to Vietnam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had a Bahnar girlfriend I could see on occasion as long as I remembered to bring a carton of Pall Malls for her daddy.  They taught us things about that jungle we never learned at Benning or Nha Trang and I always knew I was safe there....nobody got past their sentries.
Click to expand...

The largest Montagnard village in Pleiku province was evacuated by the 1st Cav in 1966 and relocated. Later on they were brought to the US. Before they left the monks invited all my battalion's officers and NCOs to a banquet that celebrated their departure. I remember how hospitable they were. I was surprised to find out the little cube of cheese they gave each American was over 300 years old. These are the kind of allies that you can trust.


----------



## Unkotare

Hossfly said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well now, that's quite a question......I think I'll go along with "Anotherlife"'s answer...it has something to do with our Hebrew's need to torture their young men early on so they know what to expect from life.
> 
> Now I'd like to ask you a question.  Our recon team hung out with the Dega montagnards at An Khe.  They hated the communists and were hated in return and we've heard terrible stories about their fate after Vietnam fell.  Were they hunted down and murdered or were they forgiven for their support of the US effort there?
> 
> 
> 
> I made a little research in some Vietnamese websites about that.
> Some of them were executed and many other sent to re-education camps because they helped South vietnamese governement and American troops.
> But now the situation is getting better
> Officially they have the same rights we all have here.
> The problem is that they want some kind of "autonomy" but Hanoi government doesn't want to give them.
> Vietnam is not a federal country and doesn't want to be federal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For those who don't know about the Viet montagnards, they are dark-skinned peoples of the central highlands and are treated like dirt by lighter skinned Vietnamese.   They were instrumental in teaching us how the VC operated and how to counter them.  Imagine if we sent our blacks to "re-education camps" for wanting to leave free.  I doubt very much that the communist rats who now rule all of Vietnam have given them any rights at all and I also doubt many of them are still alive.  This is no reflection on "esthermoon"....she seems like a very nice young lady as were most of the people we went there to save from the little monsters in Hanoi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My next door neighbor and his wife are Montagnard and Hmong respectively. Neither have ever been to Vietnam. In 1975, both their parents and families were resettled here in Charlotte in the thousands by the Special Forces from Ft Bragg for their valuable help in Vietnam. These people as well as the regular Vietnamese who were brought from VN for their help are some of the most dedicated American citizens in the country and I am proud to have been associated  with them during my tours to Vietnam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had a Bahnar girlfriend I could see on occasion as long as I remembered to bring a carton of Pall Malls for her daddy.  They taught us things about that jungle we never learned at Benning or Nha Trang and I always knew I was safe there....nobody got past their sentries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The largest Montagnard village in Pleiku province was evacuated by the 1st Cav in 1966 and relocated. Later on they were brought to the US. Before they left the monks invited all my battalion's officers and NCOs to a banquet that celebrated their departure. I remember how hospitable they were. I was surprised to find out the little cube of cheese they gave each American was over 300 years old. ....
Click to expand...



And none of the soldiers has been able to take a shit since 1966.


----------



## Hossfly

Unkotare said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made a little research in some Vietnamese websites about that.
> Some of them were executed and many other sent to re-education camps because they helped South vietnamese governement and American troops.
> But now the situation is getting better
> Officially they have the same rights we all have here.
> The problem is that they want some kind of "autonomy" but Hanoi government doesn't want to give them.
> Vietnam is not a federal country and doesn't want to be federal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those who don't know about the Viet montagnards, they are dark-skinned peoples of the central highlands and are treated like dirt by lighter skinned Vietnamese.   They were instrumental in teaching us how the VC operated and how to counter them.  Imagine if we sent our blacks to "re-education camps" for wanting to leave free.  I doubt very much that the communist rats who now rule all of Vietnam have given them any rights at all and I also doubt many of them are still alive.  This is no reflection on "esthermoon"....she seems like a very nice young lady as were most of the people we went there to save from the little monsters in Hanoi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My next door neighbor and his wife are Montagnard and Hmong respectively. Neither have ever been to Vietnam. In 1975, both their parents and families were resettled here in Charlotte in the thousands by the Special Forces from Ft Bragg for their valuable help in Vietnam. These people as well as the regular Vietnamese who were brought from VN for their help are some of the most dedicated American citizens in the country and I am proud to have been associated  with them during my tours to Vietnam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had a Bahnar girlfriend I could see on occasion as long as I remembered to bring a carton of Pall Malls for her daddy.  They taught us things about that jungle we never learned at Benning or Nha Trang and I always knew I was safe there....nobody got past their sentries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The largest Montagnard village in Pleiku province was evacuated by the 1st Cav in 1966 and relocated. Later on they were brought to the US. Before they left the monks invited all my battalion's officers and NCOs to a banquet that celebrated their departure. I remember how hospitable they were. I was surprised to find out the little cube of cheese they gave each American was over 300 years old. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And none of the soldiers has been able to take a shit since 1966.
Click to expand...

Actually the cheese was very good.


----------



## esthermoon

Tom Horn said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 156 years old! wow!
> what I would like to know about America? well...there's something strange about America I can't explain to myself
> I made some little research in books and Internet but I can't find anything good (I found different explanations but I don't understand which one is the good one).
> Why almost all American males are circumcised.
> Hebraism is a minority so I don't understand the meaning of circumcision for Americans
> I've a strange curiosity about the metric system in America but that's another issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well now, that's quite a question......I think I'll go along with "Anotherlife"'s answer...it has something to do with our Hebrew's need to torture their young men early on so they know what to expect from life.
> 
> Now I'd like to ask you a question.  Our recon team hung out with the Dega montagnards at An Khe.  They hated the communists and were hated in return and we've heard terrible stories about their fate after Vietnam fell.  Were they hunted down and murdered or were they forgiven for their support of the US effort there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I made a little research in some Vietnamese websites about that.
> Some of them were executed and many other sent to re-education camps because they helped South vietnamese governement and American troops.
> But now the situation is getting better
> Officially they have the same rights we all have here.
> The problem is that they want some kind of "autonomy" but Hanoi government doesn't want to give them.
> Vietnam is not a federal country and doesn't want to be federal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For those who don't know about the Viet montagnards, they are dark-skinned peoples of the central highlands and are treated like dirt by lighter skinned Vietnamese.   They were instrumental in teaching us how the VC operated and how to counter them.  Imagine if we sent our blacks to "re-education camps" for wanting to leave free.  I doubt very much that the communist rats who now rule all of Vietnam have given them any rights at all and I also doubt many of them are still alive.  This is no reflection on "esthermoon"....she seems like a very nice young lady as were most of the people we went there to save from the little monsters in Hanoi.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mortimer

Welcome to the forum lately. Missed that thread, but I got to see you in the pictures thread already.


----------



## esthermoon

Mortimer said:


> Welcome to the forum lately. Missed that thread, but I got to see you in the pictures thread already.


----------



## Pete7469

esthermoon said:


> Hi!
> I went to Singapore last year.
> I spent my summer holidays there
> Very beautiful country.
> But I remember the scary embarkation card warning visitors about death penalty for drug trafficking!




They have the same warnings on Philippines Customs cards also.

Welcome to USMB EstherMoon.


----------



## esthermoon

Hi Pete! 
Nice to meet you!


----------



## Dalia

Hello, esthermoon it's nice to see what you look like  i was thinking of putting a picture of myself for my avatar but i decided to wait and see.
No thread about picture of members at this forum ?


----------



## esthermoon

Hi Dalia! How you doing? I hope everything is ok for you 
There's a thread about members' pictures here 

Users own pictures, cummon dont be shy (PICTORIAL) NSFW | Page 281 | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Dalia

Thank for the link esthermoon  i am doing well and you ? practicing my english at the forum, i am doing not so bad with it


----------



## esthermoon

I'm ok today Dalia thank you 
Is Dalia your real name? Just curious 
I'm practicing with English too but I don't know if I'm doing well haha


----------



## Dalia

Dalia is one of my first names


----------



## esthermoon

Dalia said:


> Dalia is one of my first names


It's a beautiful name!


----------



## Dalia

Thank and i put a picture of myself on the link that you give me esthermoon


----------



## esthermoon

Dalia said:


> Thank and i put a picture of myself on the link that you give me esthermoon


----------



## Picaro

Circumcision is done for hygienic reasons, not for religious ones, which is why it became a common practice among non-Jewish peoples in the West; it was thought to be so among Jewish peoples way back when, and probably practiced by other peoples in the region as well. Some families have it done these days, others don't any more. No big secret. How effective it is at reducing urinary infections and the like I wouldn't know, haven't seen any recent studies on it.


----------



## Picaro

Hossfly said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 156 years old! wow!
> what I would like to know about America? well...there's something strange about America I can't explain to myself
> I made some little research in books and Internet but I can't find anything good (I found different explanations but I don't understand which one is the good one).
> Why almost all American males are circumcised.
> Hebraism is a minority so I don't understand the meaning of circumcision for Americans
> I've a strange curiosity about the metric system in America but that's another issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well now, that's quite a question......I think I'll go along with "Anotherlife"'s answer...it has something to do with our Hebrew's need to torture their young men early on so they know what to expect from life.
> 
> Now I'd like to ask you a question.  Our recon team hung out with the Dega montagnards at An Khe.  They hated the communists and were hated in return and we've heard terrible stories about their fate after Vietnam fell.  Were they hunted down and murdered or were they forgiven for their support of the US effort there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I made a little research in some Vietnamese websites about that.
> Some of them were executed and many other sent to re-education camps because they helped South vietnamese governement and American troops.
> But now the situation is getting better
> Officially they have the same rights we all have here.
> The problem is that they want some kind of "autonomy" but Hanoi government doesn't want to give them.
> Vietnam is not a federal country and doesn't want to be federal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For those who don't know about the Viet montagnards, they are dark-skinned peoples of the central highlands and are treated like dirt by lighter skinned Vietnamese.   They were instrumental in teaching us how the VC operated and how to counter them.  Imagine if we sent our blacks to "re-education camps" for wanting to leave free.  I doubt very much that the communist rats who now rule all of Vietnam have given them any rights at all and I also doubt many of them are still alive.  This is no reflection on "esthermoon"....she seems like a very nice young lady as were most of the people we went there to save from the little monsters in Hanoi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My next door neighbor and his wife are Montagnard and Hmong respectively. Neither have ever been to Vietnam. In 1975, both their parents and families were resettled here in Charlotte in the thousands by the Special Forces from Ft Bragg for their valuable help in Vietnam. These people as well as the regular Vietnamese who were brought from VN for their help are some of the most dedicated American citizens in the country and I am proud to have been associated  with them during my tours to Vietnam.
Click to expand...


Almost all of 'The Old Grey Men' from the Ho era have passed on now, only a very few are left, and the younger generations are coming into power there, and they lean toward aligning with the U.S., and for obvious reasons. They have already opened up the country more so than the old men would have liked, and after the last one or two 'Grey Men' pass, which will be very soon, things will get opened up more, though the 'global economy' may implode even more by then, and it may not matter much, who knows.

They are my favorite Asian people and cultures, along with Malaysian Christian Chinese.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

esthermoon said:


> Hi guys
> I'm Esther from Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam
> I'm here just for fun and improving my bad English



Welcome to USMB.


----------



## esthermoon

QuickHitCurepon said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys
> I'm Esther from Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam
> I'm here just for fun and improving my bad English
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to USMB.
Click to expand...

Thank you!!


----------



## anotherlife

Hey Esther, do you do Christmas in Vietnam?  I think Vietnam is not a principally Christian country, so I am wondering.  Or do you celebrate Diwali(?) the fest of light instead, like India does?


----------



## esthermoon

anotherlife said:


> Hey Esther, do you do Christmas in Vietnam?  I think Vietnam is not a principally Christian country, so I am wondering.  Or do you celebrate Diwali(?) the fest of light instead, like India does?


Hey! We have Christmas here unless our country is not "completely" Christian. There are Christians here (more in the South than in the North) but not too much.
Even in my Buddhist family we say "happy Christmas" to each other every December 25 
I think it's a tradition French leave to us!


----------



## anotherlife

esthermoon said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Esther, do you do Christmas in Vietnam?  I think Vietnam is not a principally Christian country, so I am wondering.  Or do you celebrate Diwali(?) the fest of light instead, like India does?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! We have Christmas here unless our country is not "completely" Christian. There are Christians here (more in the South than in the North) but not too much.
> Even in my Buddhist family we say "happy Christmas" to each other every December 25
> I think it's a tradition French leave to us!
Click to expand...

Yay this is interesting.  Here in France, Christmas is the biggest national holiday.  I am curious about Buddhism, and now that you said you were Buddhist, I am wondering about this.  Do nations get reincarnated?  France is over 1000 years old but still it can be wiped off the map by an aggressor.  Also, many countries have been erased.  Can they come back, like individual people can be reborn?  In south France, there was a very popular Christian sect in the 1200s, called the Albigenses, who believed in both Christian and some Buddhist teachings simultaneously.  They held too, that Jesus Christ, between his childhood and start of adult mission, visited Buddhist monasteries.  How do I learn more about Buddhism, especially the part that non human objects play in the cycle, like stones, plants, and animals?  This is sooo interesting!


----------



## esthermoon

anotherlife said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Esther, do you do Christmas in Vietnam?  I think Vietnam is not a principally Christian country, so I am wondering.  Or do you celebrate Diwali(?) the fest of light instead, like India does?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! We have Christmas here unless our country is not "completely" Christian. There are Christians here (more in the South than in the North) but not too much.
> Even in my Buddhist family we say "happy Christmas" to each other every December 25
> I think it's a tradition French leave to us!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yay this is interesting.  Here in France, Christmas is the biggest national holiday.  I am curious about Buddhism, and now that you said you were Buddhist, I am wondering about this.  Do nations get reincarnated?  France is over 1000 years old but still it can be wiped off the map by an aggressor.  Also, many countries have been erased.  Can they come back, like individual people can be reborn?  In south France, there was a very popular Christian sect in the 1200s, called the Albigenses, who believed in both Christian and some Buddhist teachings simultaneously.  They held too, that Jesus Christ, between his childhood and start of adult mission, visited Buddhist monasteries.  How do I learn more about Buddhism, especially the part that non human objects play in the cycle, like stones, plants, and animals?  This is sooo interesting!
Click to expand...

Hey anotherlife! 
You know Buddhism is not a "consistent" religion. Like Christianity we have many different religious denominations. 
My family follows Mahayana which is one of the prominet form of Buddhism in Asia and in the world I believe 
Anyway I don't know any form of Buddhism that believes in reincarnation of Nations
If you want to learn more about Buddhism I can recommend you a book written by an Italian philosopher and writer Julius Evola 
The book is "The doctrine of awakening".
It's the best book about Buddhism written by a westerner writer I've ever read


----------



## The Great Goose

Hi Esther. 

I'm a troll


----------



## esthermoon

The Great Goose said:


> Hi Esther.
> 
> I'm a troll


Hi troll!


----------



## Wyatt earp

esthermoon said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia is one of my first names
> 
> 
> 
> It's a beautiful name!
Click to expand...

 Miss you


----------



## Picaro

I think she got blocked by the govt. there. A couple other VN posters have disappeared over the last year, from other boards I used to post at.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Picaro said:


> I think she got blocked by the govt. there. A couple other VN posters have disappeared over the last year, from other boards I used to post at.



Damn she was good.


----------



## Moonglow

Probably had to go to work for a K-Mart sweat shop.


----------



## James Sullivan

Hello guys! Nice to meet all of you!


----------



## Hossfly

James Sullivan said:


> Hello guys! Nice to meet all of you!


Hello, James! Welcome to the asylum!


----------



## OldLady

James Sullivan said:


> Hello guys! Nice to meet all of you!






Welcome James!  Too shy to start your own thread?  That's okay.  Make yourself to home.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Da fuq is this?


----------



## Ridgerunner

Pleasure is all yours James...


----------



## Picaro

Marion Morrison said:


> Da fuq is this?



Sullivan is an ancient and revered Vietnamese name, hence the reason he posted in this thread.


----------



## Leo123

esthermoon said:


> Hi guys
> I'm Esther from Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam
> I'm here just for fun and improving my bad English



"Welcome 'Esther'......What is your real name?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

bear513 said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia is one of my first names
> 
> 
> 
> It's a beautiful name!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Miss you
Click to expand...


uh you couldnt have sent a pm to her instead of bringing back an old dead thread?


----------

